# Hilfe: Wie erstell ich eine Elektronik Platine



## Cyborg Of Light (29. September 2004)

Weiss jemand von euch einen Weg wie man einfach eine elektronik Platine erstellen kann 

http://www.classichorror.net/cyborg.htm

ähnlich dem Hintergrund dieses Bildes.


----------



## ShadowMan (29. September 2004)

Hi du!

Ich würde behaupten das es ein Foto ist 
Schau doch mal bei Google oder auf diversen Fotoarchiven im Web.
Dieses färbst du dann ein und fertig.

==> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129386.html

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

